
Assembly programming for Perl programmers [video] - nanis
https://fosdem.org/2016/schedule/event/assembly_and_perl/
======
Paul_S
It's a nice intro to assembly but there's no link to perl. The talk could be
titled assembly for ruby programmers.

~~~
nanis
Agreed. It was useful for me as I did a lot of Z80 a long time ago, and then
some x86, but no amd64.

